# Let's Show Off Our STALLIONS



## Jill

I thought it would be fun to have a thread to show off and talk about our stallions. They're a cornerstone to our breeding programs, of course, but I think most of us also feel extremely proud of our "little men".

First, here is a stallion I am so proud to co-own with Erica Killion, horsewoman extroidenaire! His name is *Erica's Echos of My Destiny* and he's been a real dream come true. He is a multi National Top 10, 5 and 3. Has his Halter Hall of Fame as a 3yo, AMHR National All Star, AMHA Halter Honor Roll, many time grand champion in both registries, and has been trained to drive (though he's a handful). I have plans to breed him to several of my mares next year. Destiny is a grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo and is about 32".














Second, only in this thread, is *Erica's Gone and DunIT*. DunIT is AMHR National Top 10 (halter) and AMHA Honor Roll (halter). He's a many time champion. DunIT is a grandson of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") and Yellow Diamond Little Feather as well as a great grandson of Egyptian King. He is a grey-grullo with appy characteristics and since both parents are dun, he may in fact be homozygous for dun. He is the fanciest mover I have seen in person (tremendous knee action). We expect a couple-few foals from him in 2008



:













[SIZE=12pt]*What about your stallions? *[/SIZE]

Show them off and tell us all about them!!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

We currently have 2 stallions first is Paco who took a 3rd in his open stallion class at Nationals

He is just an all around nice guy even though he is pretty"hot" we like to call him very energetic. He has one foal on the ground she is beautiful a buckskin pinto with his beautiful head and presence. Not only did he do very well in the show ring with limited showing the consistency in his breeding is undeniable as his siblings continue to do well in there open halter classes at the National level as well as there offspring. So far he seems to be following in there foot steps



:

This is Dakota San Juan Paco






Next is a new stallion to us

Michigans Prince William











We are very excited about bringing this wonderful stallions lines into our program and believe with both of these boys we will have horses that can not only Halter at the National level but compete in the driving ring as well. All stallions here are handled daily by not only me but Raven as well so all are well mannered easy going, even tempered horses that is a very important trait needed in a breeding stallion here at my farm.


----------



## kaykay

Ten L's Tigers Back in Black ASPC/AMHR I just love this guy!! hes really filled in this year and Im hoping to get pro pictures in July. we will have his first foals 2008











Havenbrooks Encores Hot Tamale AMHA/AMHR. One of the smartest horses I have ever owned! I meant to get new pics at the last show and forgot my camera


----------



## Kendra

Here's our two main men ...






*North Stars Valdez Y Basan*

Valdez is 18 years old this year, we've owned him since he was two! He was a great show horse, winning Grands, Supremes and an AMHA National Reserve Champion. He also did well in driving, in country pleasure and in team hitch with his son, Circle J Zachary. Together they won the Lord Sterling Cup for utility team hitch twice. Valdez's attitude is priceless, when my youngest brother (who is also 18 this year!) was little he rode Valdez. As a sire, he's produced champions at halter and driving, as well as an AMHA National/World show Best All Around Horse. His foals are very easy to work with and train, so much so that they spoiled us for when we had our first foals in a long time that weren't somehow related to Valdez ... made them quite a challenge!! One friend of ours said a few years ago that she wanted a pinto colt of Valdez's, she wanted a stallion that would produce foals that her kids would be able to handle, and that would do well. She did very well with her colt in the show ring, and this year gave me a hug and thanked me for the stallion, because he'd just given her the pinto filly and future driving horse she'd always dreamed of producing.

In the fall of 2000, Valdez got his head caught under a gate and damaged his spinal cord. He couldn't walk without assitance, had cut the facial nerves so his lips were paralysed and he couldn't eat. We were afraid we were going to lose him, but with a lot of time and vet care he pulled through. He still walks a little wonky on his back end, and gets sore if he overdoes it, but he's got a healthy full life and is a very happy pasture breeding stallion these days!

Sorry it's such a book ... Valdez is a special boy, and one of our family.

Some of Valdez's foals.






*Tibbs Night Rider*

"Tibbs" as call him (we already had a Knight Rider) is a little spitfire! Never mean or bad, he's just full of energy, and sometimes has to be convinced that he's going to do it your way!! He was shown by his previous owners and has won Grands, Supremes, and National and Regional Top Tens. He's got a lot of Gold Melody Boy in his background, and he's a Buck Echo grandson. I read somewhere on the forum where someone was talking about "Buck Echo attitude", is that what that is? LOL! We really like Tibbs' foals (which we call "Tibblets" :bgrin ), he puts such a pretty head on them all the time, and he's a little highstepper, and throws that as well. He's crossed very well on our Valdez daughters. We've shown only 4 of his foals so far, and 3 of them ended up with Championships. We had him for sale for a while, as we wanted to keep a number of his fillies and had bought another stallion, but when the new stallion didn't work out and was gelded, we were very, very glad that we still had Tibbs!!

Some of Tibbs' foals.


----------



## Leeana

Well here is my guys ....

*Impressive Lights*

_Boones Mr Supreme_ X _Easy Acres Angel_

28.5'' amha/amhr. He throws tiny tiny foals even when bred to larger mares. His 05' foal was out of a 33'' mare and the colt will prob only see 27''-28'' and is super correct, that was with his last farm. He is a beautiful bay. I feel he is perfect for my 'under 30inch' program. I as of right now have one mare in foal to him for 08'. He is a grandson of Zee Jays Buccarudy and Buckeroo. He looks so heavier boned in the pro pics bc he was a fat pasture breeding machine when those were taken. I'll put a recent 'natural' pic in of him just in the stall so you can see really how tucked and well muscled he is, not at all fat or atleast not as fat as those first pics make him look



.





















*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko*

_Boones Little BTU Crown Prince_ X _Boones Little BTU Chantilly Lace_

Narko is currently a yearling so he is a future herd sire, got him when he was 4 months old from Karen Wales. He is a grandson of BTU and buckeroo top/bottom in every line going back. Currently he is just a tad over 32'' and will prob max out around 34''-35''. He hasnt been doing any growing over the past couple months. Next year he will have a couple mares to make his own.


----------



## Marty

Here's my Nick.

Since I don't show he has not had the opportunity to win or loose anything.

Do I look like I care? No, but he's a winner around here. That's what matters.

He was a bit of a handful when I bought him as a youngin, but I trained him up nicely. He's very gentle and level headed. He can do anything I ask of him, no problem. He pivots, does 360's, sidepasses, jumps, does obstacles, all that junk.

Lives in a barn full of sexy mares and is always

a gentleman. A kid can handle him. Doesn't crash fences or try to get over stall walls. Very well mannered.

I lead him around with a rope on his neck. And he does make very pretty, very refined babies.

These pictures are straight out of the pasture with no conditioning.


----------



## shoeboxstables

I'm very proud to be playing in this post! This is our 2 year old B Stallion, ShoeBox Stables Victorio Hawk.



:

He's a Nighthawk son, and has some amazing full/half siblings. Next year will be his first 'real' year out on the show string, and I am beyond excited. He is going to be amazing driving.

This is my Vic-

As a yearling:









And this year:


----------



## Mona

These are my current stallions. They are ALL new to me, with Ditto and Impulse just being bought this Spring, and Royalty arrived here just this past winter.

This is *Westwind BTU Crown Prince Dun Blest* - "Ditto"






He just arrived here in early May of this year, and was breeding his first mares within minutes of his arrival. 7 of my 8 mares were in heat at pretty much the same time, and the other not far behind, and he bred and settled all but one. He bred her again next time around, and now all 8 seem to have settled. I am anxious to see his foals next Spring! He was shown some by his previous owner(s), but I do not show, so there will be nothing more to add to his show career while I own him. He is a BTU Grandson, and has THE nicest, sweetest, easy to get along with temperament! He is a DOLL!



:

Then there is my yearling stallion *Ravenwood Medalions Royalty* - "Royalty"






He has not been shown, but is the son of a Reserve World Grand Champion Stallion. He is taller than I was hoping he would get to be, so will be selling him, but if he is still here next Spring, I do plan on breeding him to a few of my mares! He is a beautiful boy, with GORGEOUS movement!! He's a sweet boy, easy to get along with, but with a little more "spunk".



:

And my newest boy *Triple Ks Boogies Heza BTU Impulse * - "Impulse"






This is my newest little heart throb, and again, obviously, is not YET a breeding stallion, but I am looking forward to that day!

Impulse's dam is the daughter of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too, the AMHA World Grand Champion Sr. Stallion and also winner of AMHA WORLD Champion Get of Sire in '05. She is also a direct daughter of Buckeroo! She is half sister to World Champion mare, BTU Shezas A Dandy.

The sire of this little guy is a Buckeroo son, Little Kings Boogie Buckeroo, and is the sire of many world grand and reserve grand champions in both AMHA and AMHR!

He is still not yeat weaned, and I am anxious to get this little boy home later in the summer!



:


----------



## Fred

My stallion is Rolling Ridge Rum Runner aka Fred






Fred is a national top ten halter, halter hall of fame , multi supreme in amateur and open. His main purpose is driving though. He is a four time national grand champion in country pleasure a seven time national champion and multiple top tens. He has his hall of fame in country pleasure also. He is also a national champion and national res champion in pleasure. He just won his fifth stakes win in pleasure so all he needs is some points for his pleasure hall of fame. Fred is also unique that he also won enough at the local fairs when I first got him to pay off his purchase price and I can't even begin to list what he has won locally. He has three youngsters on the ground and they all have great movement. The two I have have done well at the local shows. Jack won the MMHC weanling futurity and his weanling colt class last year. Red won her weanling filly class. I bred Red's mom back for a baby next year and at least one of them will be for sale.


----------



## NMMack

:lol: GREAT Stallions!!! :lol:

I have to show off mine too!



:

Erica's to Infinity and Beyond (aka Peanut):











He has the sweetest temprament I have ever seen on a Stallion, he is gentle, kind, and smart as a whip! (And he gives the sweetest kisses too!



: )

This is our newest and youngest Stallion, Monte (Dun Dreaming) playing for the first time with Peanut (Peanut was EXCEPTIONALLY gentle with the baby, they had a Blast!)











Neither one will probably remain intact, but for now, we are enjoying their antics, and having a couple of Flashy Stallions on the place!



:

Nancy & Mike


----------



## disneyhorse

This is my 34" ASPC/AMHR stallion "Graham's The Big Picture" (I call him Tony)

I've had him for a couple years now and I just love him... his two strongest traits are his park trot and his mellow, sweet personality. This horse really has just grown on me.

He hasn't sired any foals as he was out on a pasture before I bought him and I've just been showing him in Halter and Pleasure Driving (and winning, too!). He has done nothing but exceed my expectations.











Andrea


----------



## River1018

Our Reserve National Futurity Stallion and Multiple Top Ten National Champion

Tibbs Rapid Transit






and our Top Ten National Champion Buck Echo Grandson, River Wood Montegos Shasaedoh.


----------



## drk

Here is my guys.. Only have good pics of Storm... The others are casual pics.

*FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM* 28" Blk/Wht Homozygous National Top Ten Stallion











*TOYLAND TINO TRIX * 30" Pure Falabella Leopard Stallion






*LTD's MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET * 27" Frame Overo Stallion


----------



## CLC Stables

Here is our classic shetland stallion Reflected Image FMF, who is a National Grand Champion Halter Stallion, and we hope to be a performance champion at Congress soon.


----------



## Tami

I still love your new guy Mona.....

Here is my SR stallion, Arions Playboy Destiny a Double Destiny son






Jr boys Yearlings first

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome






Oak Parks Ima Soap Star






Lucky Four Superstar Select (though I might sell him)






And 2007 up and coming boys

Ericas Big City Conspiracy Theory






Oak Parks ???? (No name yet) he is 2 weeks old....lol


----------



## ThreeCFarm

I see some gorgeous stallions on this thread!!!!

We have two stallions, although one is currently being purchased on payments. Until he's paid off, he's still mine, right?



:

Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz is the one being sold on payments. He did well in the show ring in halter and Liberty and was retired after the Central Championship show, prior to World. He's a bay pinto and homozygous for black. I love this horse and always visit with him first when I walk in the pasture. I have two mares ultrasounded in foal to Ozzy for next year.






This is Redrock C Me Now, a bay pinto with two blue eyes. I haven't measured him lately, so I don't know how tall he is. My guess is somewhere around 30". He's a two year old this year. Noah recently finished breeding one mare, so we'll see what happens with that. He has attended one show in his lifetime, the PtHA World Show, and went Top Five!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

Wow! They are all knock outs!!!!

Robin


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

> Since I don't show he has not had the opportunity to win or loose anything.
> Do I look like I care? No, but he's a winner around here. That's what matters


Here here! Same goes for our boy!

Here's our main boy, On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, black varnish roan near leopard minimal pintaloosa with bald face and two blue eyes... Son of C-Chief Proud Eagle and on dam's side has Ramseys Bambie and Powells Shah Jehan











Then we have our unregistered buckskin stallion and our yealing appy colt which are both for sale, and then after they're sold hopefully we'll have a new stallion addition to share :bgrin


----------



## Lisa Strass

B&L's Rock E Red Alert aka Redi






Redi is a dream stallion, very well mannered, fun personality, and very accomplished in the show ring. He was the 2005 AMHR National GRAND Champion Stallion, Over and the 2005 Halter Horse of the Year, Over. In fact, he was undefeated in 2005 showing all over the country. On top of this, he comes from some of the best Shetland bloodlines available as he is a direct son of Bar-G's Rock E, a Triple Superior sire, who has sired numerous Shetland Congress Champions. Additionally, this horse can move and is only 35.5" tall.

We are very excited for two of Redi's foals to make their showring debut this year at AMHR Nationals!!

Next is B&L's Rock E Good Man Charlie






We just got Charlie, another Shetland Rock E son, this year. Charlie hopes to make it into the show ring next year once Frank (see below) is finished up.

Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra  aka Frank






Frank is Mike's baby who has grown into quite the swan. Frank is a 42" maximum expression sabino Shetland grandson of Rock E. Can you tell we like Rock E?! Frank has 8 Grands and is just a few points shy of his HOF. He was Reserve Champion 2 Year Old Stallion, Under at Congress last year and plans to make another appearance this year.

We love our boys



:


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

Wow, what a great looking group of stallions and beautiful eye candy!!! Here are our main men of Lost Spoke Ranch:

*[SIZE=12pt]Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher[/SIZE]*






To view Catch's 2007 show schedule and results, please visit http://lostspokeranch.com/2007shows.html

2006 AMHA World Top Ten Honor Roll, multi color stallions and geldings! 2006 AMHR National Top Ten All Star Halter Stallion Honoree...Ranking 8th in the Nation! AMHR National Top Ten Open Halter, September 2006 Earned his AMHA Register Of Merit at the AMHA Touch of Class Show! Won 4 grands at AMHR shows in 06 in open halter! 2005 AMHA World Top Ten (7th of 24) Multi-Color Stallion, 2005 AMHA Western Regionals (1st of 19) Multi-Color Champion Stallion Catch's currently showing on the central circuit in Texas with Amanda Jones of Just Won Training Center. Watch for him at the AMHA World and AMHR Nationals again this year!

*[SIZE=12pt]CCMF Legacy's Legend[/SIZE]*






To view Legend's 2007 show schedule and results, please visit http://lostspokeranch.com/2007shows.html

2006 AMHA World Top Ten Yearling Halter Stallion 28" and under, 2006 AMHA World Top Five (3rd) Multi-Color Stallions & Geldings, AMHR National Reserve Grand Champion Multi-Color Stallion, September 2006, out of a class of 41! Legend was named Pacific Coast Classic AMHA Regional Color Champion at Santa Barbara, CA June 9 - 11, Legend won 2 Reserve Grand Champions at his first AMHR show under both judges 2006 in open halter. Watch for Legend at the western regional shows and AMHA World Show again this year with Kriss Calao of Viadera Training Center.

*[SIZE=12pt]Celebration's Tennessee Tyme[/SIZE]*






One of only a few precious sons of Prince Tennessee Monashee, AMHA World Champion and sire of 6 World Champions and Reserve World Champions...proudly owned and loved by the Tymer Partnership Tymer is presently being bred to some of our appy show mares.

*[SIZE=12pt]CCMF Legacy's Color Maker[/SIZE]*






And last but not least our color maker boy! 2006 AMHA World Top Ten Amateur Jr. Stallion and Showmanship, 2006 Central Regional Champion, Color Maker received multiple AMHA firsts and a Reserves Championship with limited showing. CM is currently breeding several of our solid show mares including Libertymere's Legacy's Pepper, AMHA top ten halter futurity mare.

We have also retained another colt born this year "Lost Spoke's Lightening Strike". He's a very nice few spot leopard that we futurity nominated and will be showing throughout the 2008 show season.

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## Cara

awe very nice horses<3


----------



## qtrrae

Beautiful stallions and what a fun post!

Here is our cremello stallion "SunRaes White Gold." He was just pulled in from the pasture, given a quick bath and had his picture taken. He is a perfect little gentleman, great with the mares and loves his babies. He is also very personable and wonderful with people. I just could not ask for a more perfect little man!

This year we have our second crop of foals out of him and every single one is absolutely gorgeous.

We have not ever showed him but some of his foals are being shown in the yearling classes this year and they are doing great!

Can you tell that I just LOVE




: this guy!!


----------



## Relic

:aktion033: Some really nice looking stallions posted. This is one of our junior stallions who l might also be a touch barn blind about. Got him as a weaner he's the tallest 2 year old we've ever had at just under 33". He's out of Lucky four Andys Color Card and Solid Gold Topcats lm An Angel...such a sweetie :bgrin


----------



## hairicane

There are sooooo many beautiful stallions on this thread



: .

Here are ours----

Lucky Four Rebels Real McCoy- The only appy son of Sids Rebel











Brewers Orion Slate- Champion driving horse and sire of Nationl Champions, Son of Orion Light Vant Huttenest. Slate has given us the most amazing foals in just a few small foal crops. He's the man!






Hairicane Cisco Kid- An Oh Cisco grandson and linebred on both Cisco and Rowdy. This jewel carrys 3 different overo patterns frame, splash and sabino. He has blue eyes, bald face, white marking on both sides & a belly splash. Is producing loud color and refined conformation in his foals.











Silver Bluff Mark of Zorro- a young blue eyed frame overo and fun driving horse, ped. includes Boogerman, Rowdy, Glenns Southern Legend etc. Mark will make any drivng person a fun horse to have around.






Silver Bluff Sir Barton- a young black fewspot/snowcap appy. 100% color producer so far and a heck of a nice moving horse.






Hairicane Chief Snowcap- Another young black snowcap appy, expecting his 1st foals late this year.






Lucky Four Black Velvet buck Image- A Black Velvet son and Buckeroo grdson. Velvet is my husbands favorite driving horse and such a pleasant stallion!






LM Hawks Laredo- A Champion Farms Nighthawk son. Producing lovely foals, currently at coowners farm.






And our 2 future herdsires and driving horses. Both Slate sons and both are stunning. A blue eyed buckskin leopard and a sorrel pintaloosa



:.





















OH my, almost forgot our special GUEST STAR stallion here for breeding- And thanks to Keely for allowing him to come visit. The great moving HCM X-Calibers Dapper Dan. He is amazing! See him in Keelys post.

Yes we have a LOT of stallions but some are coowned so not here all the time and we do have some for sale. Hard to part with em, all are good boys!



:


----------



## Becky

Here are my boys!

Harts Tip Top Flash 31.75" chestnut medicine hat tovero. I love this horse and my breeding program has been built around him. He sires colorful, refined, upright horses that can MOVE! He's a head man too! Nearly always improves the head on any mare he's bred to. Sire of AMHA, AMHR and PtHA World Champions, National Champions and Top 10's.











This is Redrock Magic Maker, 30" chestnut tovero, homozygous for tobiano. I'm so excited about this guy. I sold him as a weanling and had the opportunity to get him back this spring. He is an AMHA World Top 10 with his dam as a weanling, AMHA Champion Sr Stallion this year and PtHA World Top 10 Miniature Senior Stallion and Top 10 Miniature Color Stallion. Magic Maker is one of a few sons of the late Brewers Magic Moon, the last born son of Dell Teras Moon Man. I'm breeding several mares to him this year for my first homebred foals using a stallion that I bred. Can't wait to see his foals next year. They should be spectacular!!











This is Redrock Incognito, 30" chestnut sabino overo stallion. Incognito is a little horse I found that turned out to be one of the best buys ever! He was AMHR registered only and I hardshipped him into AMHA. That turned out to be a very good move! He hit the show circuit in 2005 and the highlights are AMHA World Top 10 Sr Stallions 28 - 20", World Top 10 Amateur Sr Stallions Level 1, World Champion Adult Special Needs Showmanship, AMHA Honor Roll Top 10 Solid Color Stallions/Geldings, Honor Roll Top 10 Amateur Sr Stallions Level 1 and more! Out of a few small foal crops here, Incognito has sired Redrock Sasakwa, AMHA World Champion Adult Special Needs Showing a Mare/Gelding, AMHA World Top 10 Amateur Jr Mare Level 1, PtHA Reserve World Champion Miniature Sr Mare, PtHA Top 10 Miniature Color Mare, PtHA Top 10 Amateur Miniature. Incognito also sired Redrock Lots O Spots, PtHA Reserve World Champion Miniature Jr Stallion, AMHA World Top 10 Multi Color Stallion/Gelding, AMHA Honor Roll Top 10 and more! Whew! He's a great little horse and I would love to find a co-owner for him!






And last but not least is McSperitts Rowdy Night Image, 28.75" black frame overo. Image is a Rowdy grandson who sires ultra refined, high quality foals. AMHA Champion Senior Stallion. I need to decrease my stallion population here and Image is currently for sale. His price is very negotiable to the right home!






So many beautiful stallions here! :aktion033:


----------



## keely2682

my stallion dan who is currently at hairicane ranch

look for his foals there next spring!

he will be shown driving next year









\


----------



## Erica

Here are my main boys.......Love them all!

Little Kings Big City Bucks (Boones Little Buckeroo son) buckskin and buckskin pinto Little Kings B T Buck Bandito (Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too son)

They were both just pulled out of pasture for these shots, bathed and clipped, were out breeding mares at the time.....

Big City's first foal crop are yearling this year and are doing expectionally well on the show ciruct, taking Supremes and Grands.





















Bandito again.....he's been an awesome producer, multi HOF, national champions ext....











Cross Country Take My Breath Away (Lazy N Redboy son and grandson) this was him as a two year old when I was showing him, HOF, Res. National Champion. First foals on the ground this year and WOW!





















I won't post Destiny as Jill's already done it..........

have a yearling and two weanlings held back for myself too.......


----------



## Steph G

Erica, Can you post pics of the three you mentioned holding on to?

PLEASE???


----------



## Erica

> Erica, Can you post pics of the three you mentioned holding on to?
> PLEASE???



Steph here they are......

yearling Big City son, Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks; arleady got his Grands for HOF, and been taking Supremes.....will have to get his two year old past grand to HOF next year, but has had a really nice first show season. He's my big boy, my over stallion....
















Then from this years foal crop.......

Erica's Total KnockOut, out of Taker above.....and his dam is a my favorite mare, Erica's Knock Your Socks Off, HOF, multi National Champion and she's a daughter of Bandito (above as well)

I just LOVE this colt!!!

at just a few days old, got to love that face






and at a couple months old........






He is looking so good, will be weaned this month.

Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister, out of TAker above........and his dam is Erica's SRF Charimsa, a grandaughter of Rowdy and Buck Echo (and her granddam is a mare I own now, NFC Rowdy Geisha Girl) He is so petite and leggy......I'm holding on to him to show next year probably in the small over yearling colts, if he keeps growing some which I hope.

don't have really any "good" pics of him, he's shedded off now and so, so refined.











Erica's Take a Look at Me, out of TAker as well........and his dam is Erica's Just Wait and See, who is a daughter of Erica's Prince Charming (two time Res. National Champion) keeping him for now as a possible stallion prospect to throw in some color......he's just too neat and built like I like just with a lot of color as an added bonus.

recent pic of Looker, just taken this Sat 6/30, not the best picture but it shows how he's growing up, I love it... he'll be four months old this weekend and will probably get weaned






Can you tell I don't want to let my Taker babies go.........these are his first


----------



## FoRebel

DONNA!!! I'm shocked! You didn't post a picture of Boss!!!! :nono:

Here is my perlino, Cazzo, all but one of my 2008 foals will be out of him.... The other foal will be out of the stud I am gelding in the fall (if he ever gets the mare settled!)











Here is one of Cazzo's colts from this year... He's also our ONLY foal this year....


----------



## Steph G

:worshippy: Oh, I've been in love with Taker since the first time I saw him on your website when I was surfing the internet a good while back. AND I was in awe at what he produced as you were posting pics when they were first born. (saving my pennies for when you do decide to part with one



: )

Prankster bucks is so horse-like. I guessed he was the yearling you were keeping.


----------



## wiccanz

These are our "stallions in the making" :bgrin

Wiccanz Tumbles Stix N Stones, aka Stix, coming 2 yrs chestnut, we intend to try him across two of our mares this spring.






And this is Wiccanz Sir Tumbelot, aka Chino, who is coming 1 year smokey cream, who just has a certain something about him (other than his colour, I think it's because he's very like his daddy in many ways), I can't wait to be able to put him in harness.


----------



## CJMM6

Of course I'll talk about my boys again



:

Both stallions are AMHR--AMHA, both are black & white & real sweethearts. They love to be groomed

& listen very well.

This is our first little stallion;;Rockin K Grand Painted Illusion;;pedigree---Stouts Mister Pride

He is a minimal overo pinto. Rocky has produced several National Top 10 All Star horses in halter & driving.






Next is our Homozgous stallion;L&J Excessive Style; pedigree--Komoko Little King Supreme, Freemans Star


----------



## CheyAut

My 32" 2 y/o, C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti (currently only AMHR but will hardship into AMHA at 5 years):











My 28" 3 y/o, Late Attraction by Cochise (AMHA.. in AMHR he's Cochise's Late Attraction):











And our other stallion is hubby's 31" driving horse. We got him last year at 22 years, so even though we won't breed him, we aren't gelding him. Concho Cassanova:











Jessi


----------



## Miniequine

My stallion, MCC Robin Hoods Little John

He was East Coast Reserve Champion Yearling stallion 2004 and 3rd at the World 2004.





He is driving now and has a few babies on the ground... and he's FAT and HAPPY ! LOL


----------



## ClickMini

Oh, I will play! I have two wonderful stallions. Alladdin is not only a beautiful and fun show horse, he is my great little buddy. He is the best ambassador for mini horses, that is for sure! Everyone loves him. He was high point sr. stallion 28-30" for the NWMHC show series in 2005, and also reserve high point for ammy level 1 sr. stallions against all heights. He has shown well for me this year also, and will be making his debut appearance at AMHR Nationals.

Mountain Meadows Alladdin, 6yo 29-1/4" stallion






I bought Esprit at 5 days old a couple of years ago. I adore his sire, Sundance LB Troubadour, and wanted a baby from him. The foal was a colt, which I was not as happy about, but when I laid eyes on the little scamp I had to have him. He has turned out to be a magnificent horse. He has been pretty successful in his shows this year, but is quite young for his age group and shows it when he is in the show ring as he looks quite babyish compare to the others. So I have retired him for this year; next year he will come out again in halter and in 2009 in driving.

Sundance LB Esprit Poetique, 2yo 31-3/4" stallion











And I finally have my Troubadour filly! Bought a 3/4 sister to little Esprit a couple of weeks ago, she was also just a couple of weeks old. Can hardly wait to pick her up next week! I can get her so early because I bought her mother too!



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Here is my boy, Little Kings Junior Jinx aka Jinx a Buckwheat son out of an East Acres Golden Jubilee daugter, who is out of a daughter of Little Kings Buck Echo. So, Jinx has 2 crosses to Buckeroo and 3 to Gold Melody Boy.

These pictures are from last year, just pulled him out of the pasture, bathed and clipped. I will be getting new ones in about a month.
















Jinx's first foal crop was this year and I was completely happy with his foals. They have sold already and I have a couple of requests for next year already. So that is kind of exciting.

This one is from this year.


----------



## feather__baby

Jill said:


> I thought it would be fun to have a thread to show off and talk about our stallions. They're a cornerstone to our breeding programs, of course, but I think most of us also feel extremely proud of our "little men".
> 
> First, here is a stallion I am so proud to co-own with Erica Killion, horsewoman extroidenaire! His name is *Erica's Echos of My Destiny* and he's been a real dream come true. He is a multi National Top 10, 5 and 3. Has his Halter Hall of Fame as a 3yo, AMHR National All Star, AMHA Halter Honor Roll, many time grand champion in both registries, and has been trained to drive (though he's a handful). I have plans to breed him to several of my mares next year. Destiny is a grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo and is about 32".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, only in this thread, is *Erica's Gone and DunIT*. DunIT is AMHR National Top 10 (halter) and AMHA Honor Roll (halter). He's a many time champion. DunIT is a grandson of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") and Yellow Diamond Little Feather as well as a great grandson of Egyptian King. He is a grey-grullo with appy characteristics and since both parents are dun, he may in fact be homozygous for dun. He is the fanciest mover I have seen in person (tremendous knee action). We expect a couple-few foals from him in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]*What about your stallions? *[/SIZE]
> 
> Show them off and tell us all about them!!!



Wow so many gorgeous stallions !



:



:


----------



## MBennettp

We have 2 stallions.

First is McSperitts Demanding Dandy, a Rhotens Little Dandy grandson






And our latest addition, Lucky Four Rebels Broadway Joe, a Sids Rebel son.


----------



## joylee123

[SIZE=12pt]Here's my guy Huffman's Classic Little Dude 26.5



: [/SIZE]

One of theses days I'll get some up dated shots of the little stinker



:

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy.../DSCN1818-1.jpg


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

I know I've posted my favorite boy a lot over the years, but I will take any excuse to share him again! :bgrin

Toyland Macho Chips

Pure Falabella Loud Leopard stallion, now being co-owned







Starchief Appy Dans Blanket Bingo

50% Falabella, snowcap appaloosa stallion with blaze and one blue eye. Had two adorable fillies this year, and I have bred two more mares to him for next year, and one mare that has been sold.






And I have a secret that applies to this thread as well.....



:


----------



## RJRMINIS

Here are my boys........

COHNS EXOTIC ECHO 29 1/2" AMHA/AMHR Black Overo lab-tested to carry the frame gene.

Lucky Four Rebels Eternal Echo X Lucky Four Exotic Fantasy





winter pic











PINE CREEKS WRANGLER 30 1/2" AMHA/AMHR Black & White Pintaloosa with blue eyes(currently for sale) 

Hobby Knolls Black Eyed Legend X Bears Indian Autumn











CUDDLESOME BANANA BOY aka "Hotdog" 30" AMHA/AMHR Palomino Pinto

A Better Home Farm Skunk X Dawn of Spring











ROYAL M CREAM PUFF AMHA/AMHR 29" Cremello 

Little Americas X Bay X Horse Pen Creeks Julees Angel Doll


----------



## REO

I love seeing all the boys!



:

Here's a couple of ours



:

Here's "The Nort" (Lotto)






And our new boy Magic...29.5" black Tovero.


----------



## Shadows_Gold

This is my up and coming stallion. He is out of Shredder. His name is Richlynns Shredder's Image Of Hajel.


----------



## Tapestry Minis

:aktion033: Wow nice boys!!

Here are our boys.....

My pride and joy!

[SIZE=12pt]Reeces Phantom Hawk[/SIZE]






This one shows his easy going temprament









:






Our up and coming....

[SIZE=12pt]Tapestry Mimes Fanciful Phoenix[/SIZE]


----------

